# Cross Training



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone here crossed trained for IPO/FR? if so how did you start the bite work foundation starting with a puppy? Thank you for any replies-


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa,

I'm doing IPO and MR with my GSD male and Dobermann female.
I started both on legs (tugs, jambieres and finally bite suit) before they were given a sleeve bite. It's easier for a leg dog to come up then for a sleeve dog to do legs.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I'm doing IPO and MR with my GSD male and Dobermann female.
> I started both on legs (tugs, jambieres and finally bite suit) before they were given a sleeve bite. It's easier for a leg dog to come up then for a sleeve dog to do legs.


Thanks Thomas, The TD/Decoy I have been learning from the last year said the same thing. I am cross training my Mal puppy. My IPO trained Dobermann has been on a bite suit several times and Sunday we wanted to see if he would bite legs it was no problem but then he comes to bite. I'll start him too-


----------

